# Are We Spanish or ....?



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

An old blog I found. Caused a good discussion on another forum a while ago. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw it coming, I even felt it, I definitely heard it and smelt it (....and if that receptionist in CajaMar were 20 years older I might have felt it. Jeje).

When did you realise that Spain was in your blood? You prefer rioja to Ribena, pulpo a la gallega to porridge and Cruzcampo to Carling. 


A good night starts at 10 and doesn't end in the cells. Getting ready for a good night out means that you ensure your teenage children are scrubbed and in their finest and are never out of your site. It does not mean that you go out with all the guys from the football team and take a knife, knuckledusters and a gun "Just for protection, officer". You no longer consume 7 pints of bitter before 11 and then go to the Star of India where you down another four before starting a fight and throwing up in the back of the police van (again!) A good night is not ending in the same cell as your son who was brought in for underage drinking. 

You think it quite reasonable that the council spends more on fireworks than library books and you would not dream of going into any bar that did not have all the day's papers, 3 different TV channels on at full blast slogging it out with two different radio stations ......also on at full blast. You are prepared to use an ashtray (even though it is a no smoking bar - but only if the floor is full. 

Anyway, to progress, on Saturday I saw the Norway and Spain games. I did not bother with the England game. I'm frankly not that interested. Yes. more Spanish that English, I guess. I HOPE! 

I went for a stroll tonight after another 12 hour day. Half ten, quarter to eleven - just when the pubs in Manchester or London were ready to call last orders. 

I wandered into a bar as I could see the TV was on and there was a football game being shown. It was an English bar.- BIG mistake, Steve. 

There were perhaps a dozen people in it - including a guy who must have been 80aborting Frank Sinatra or it might have been Abba, It was that bad. He was followed by somebody who was cross between Cyril Smith, Pavarotti and Bernard Manning. He must have been 25 stones. He spoke the words to an old Elvis song or perhaps it was the Sex Pistols,Who knows? He didn't. I ordered agua con gas - predictably they did not have it so I settled for sin. Silly xxxx of a barmaid said. "Nobody asks for con gas." I felt like saying. "Well, I just did" but I felt my sarcasm would be lost on somebody whose IQ could probably have been counted on the fingers of either hand - anybody who chews gum whilst she is serving and has scruffy tattoos on her forearms is automatically deemed to be an inbred Arsenal neanderthal. 

As I say, there were perhaps 12 people and I had the choice of the finest seats in town - those facing away from the karaoke!

Quite a good game - England u21s v Wales u21s. (5-4 to England). One minute into injury time. The other barmaid came over and asked, "Do you want another one, love?" Trying to divert my eyes from the Macclesfield Town tattoo on her more than ample bosom (EVERYTHING was more than ample) - wife of the karaoke star? I said, "No thanks.Just going - the game has only got 2/3 minutes to go." Her reply? "Well, you can't stay here if you are not drinking." Red Mist moment. I said, "No problems, I won't be back." By the time I had got to the exit, the ref had blown his whistle so it was for a matter of perhaps 2 minutes I was "abusing her hospitality." 

ASHAMED to have British in my passport 

I walked down the street and saw a Spanish tapas bar and walked in. I ordered con gas - which predictably they had and picked up the local rag as I waited for my tapas. This is what I saw!! 

What an amazing story and one which made me so proud to even be in their country even if I can't add Spanish to my passport. 

A one-legged O.N.C.E. salesman kept a winning ticket @ 35,000 euros safely for a regular customer who had been away a few days so had not paid for it. Obviously the salesman could have kept it, cashed it and nobody would have known. What an amazing story. As the waiter came over, I asked whether he had read it and he said, yes, and he knew the guy. He'd been selling in town for many years. Wow, I said, "What a gent!". The waiter nodded and smiled. I guessed he felt that a fellow Fuengirola citizen had brought honour to the town,.....and in some ways it rubbed off on him. As I was leaving, he said, "By the way, take the paper if you like, we're closing in 10 minutes." 

Just look at the difference in hospitality! I guess the English bar will be closed within months and I guess the Spanish one will pass from generation to generation. When will they ever learn? 

When did you realise that you were more Spanish than whatever it says on your passport?


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Iranian by the grace of birth, British by the grace of god.

I have family all over the world and despite the years they are still British, I know Pakistanis who will always be Pakistani, and Irish who will be Irish till the day they die...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Every morning I wake up and thank the Lord that I was born Welsh! 

I love Spain....I love the Spanish.....but I'll always be Welsh!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I'm an English girl, Kent by birth and proud of it!!

But I do feel very often a considerable amount of Spanish in me. But then as you know I'm married to a Spaniard.


Tally.xx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> But I do feel very often a considerable amount of Spanish in me.
> 
> Tally.xx


Xtreme feels the same thing you know!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme may be many things but he is not gay!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Every morning I wake up and thank the Lord that I was born Welsh!
> 
> I love Spain....I love the Spanish.....but I'll always be Welsh!



Every morning I wake up and thank the gods that I am not an Arsenal fan! 

I love Spain....I love the Spanish.....but I'll never be a Gooner!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Steve, that was a very positive post about Spain.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

The only trouble is that the wannacomeover's will wannacomeover even more now, which is great, if they have a job to come to.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It's a fair cop!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've been here for 20 odd years. My British family think I'm wierd. I gesticulate too much. I never use question tags. (It's a nice day, ¿no?, instead of It's a nice day isn't it?). I can easily have my evening meal at 10:00 (It's 9.45 now and nothings on the table and I have lunch at 4:00 or 4:30)

My Spanish family hear the accent and don't get beyond it, well some of them. 

My husband and daughter and friends I've made here accept me for what I am. An English person who's lived in Spain almost longer than she lived in England.

And _*I *_think I'm another person like so many out there


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

If your Spanish is really good - ie pronounciation and accent - are you able to fool anyone into thinking that you're from here? Or is there always a "trace" that gives it away, no matter how good your Spanish is?

Perhaps it's an age thing.

The kids speak Spanish - and sound perfectly Spanish to their friends, teachers and family. Not a trace of English accent there. They also become louder - gesticulate more and swear more.

They speak in English - no hint of anything other than an English accent. Their gesticulations change. But they're kids - so only slightly quieter!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've been told that I don't sound English to them....so obviously my strong Welsh accent does come through even in Spanish.

And people who don't know me get a bit confused by it.

Cos I've been asked many times if I'm French, a couple of times if I'm Italian or Norwegian .....and once I was even asked if I was a Cuban!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve, how old is that post - and would you say you still feel the same now?

Tally.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tally, October 2008. 

I feel more Spanish by the day. I can tell you much more about La Liga or even La Segunda than the premiership and La Roja is now "my team". When they next play England I am sure I sure I will be more "A por Ellos" than "Eng-ger-lund" I know FAR more about Spanish politics than I do UK politics and I could cogently explain why I am beginning to respect Zappy in a way that I could not defend or attack Brown's record. 

Unlike so many though, I have NO hard feelings or negativity. You do not hear me talking about "Too many xxxxx Poles taking over Hemel". It is just as I have heard XTreme eloquently describe his feelings, Spain FEELS like home to me.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Steve spot on! the normal fri/sat night out in England.I have seen it get worse over the last 30 odd years,that how long iv been in the pub game..Over the years the increase of voilent and abusive behaviour towards customers and staff(and thats just from the women!) made me reavaluate my situation last year and decide it was time for a change .I think that anyone that goes in to this trade these days must be mad.A precentage of young english men and women need to learn some self respect and also respect for others.Anyway on a lighter note cant wait to sit in a spanish bar,no Karaoke no T.V blasting out and no tatooed barmaids.:clap2English but wish somtime i wasn,t).

Kind regards
vanessa(pauls partner).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> on a lighter note cant wait to sit in a spanish bar,no Karaoke no T.V blasting out and no tatooed barmaids.:clap2English but wish somtime i wasn,t).
> 
> Kind regards
> vanessa(pauls partner).


Oh you get the very loud TV in a spanish bar and the radio at the same time and the Spanish tend to talk very loudly over their dominos and pool tables!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Steve spot on!no T.V blasting out and no tatooed barmaids.:clap2English but wish somtime i wasn,t).
> 
> Kind regards
> vanessa(pauls partner).


You are JOKING - there WILL be TVs. Often 2 or 3 on different channels ALL with the volume on ghetto-blaster level ...not forgetting the competiting radio or DVDs!


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Tally, October 2008.
> 
> I feel more Spanish by the day. .


You know its funny Steve, I have never met a Spaniard who calls themselves British, nor anyone else from equally proud countries who claim to be from elsewhere, its always Brits who say this and its cringeworthy to be honest... It doesn't really endear you to the Spanish you know, they just generally think its sad. Pride in your roots is nothing to be ashamed of, nothing at all.


Just saying like.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> You know its funny Steve, I have never met a Spaniard who calls themselves British, nor anyone else from equally proud countries who claim to be from elsewhere, its always Brits who say this and its cringeworthy to be honest... It doesn't really endear you to the Spanish you know, they just generally think its sad. Pride in your roots is nothing to be ashamed of, nothing at all.
> 
> 
> Just saying like.


I'm British, but sadly I'm not proud of it. But thats what I am, even if I dont go back there, change my name, speak Spanish forever, I am always gonna be british!


Jo xx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm British, but sadly I'm not proud of it. But thats what I am, even if I dont go back there, change my name, speak Spanish forever, I am always gonna be british!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


You should be proud of it Jo, there is ****** all wrong with being British, its a great thing to be, just as being French is great if you are French, Spanish if you are Spanish... well you get the idea...

Pride in your country and self is what is lacking and inherently wrong with people now...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No shame whatsoever. 

I have lived abroad a lot, travelled a lot and have no close family in UK. Been here a lot over many years even before I lived here permanently. SPAIN feels like home - my friends are here, my "life" is here. My second "home" would in fact be Scandinavia where again I know more about politics, economics etc etc. 

I think I have spent perhaps 4 or 5 days only in the UK in the past 8 years - there are a dozen countries I have been longer than that. From what many people tell me I would not recognise the UK. Tonight spent trying to get a friend's daughter a job in London. I cannot believe just how inexpensive housing is there now. Amazing value! 21 year old being offered 19,500 GBP basic in an admin role. She might get half that in Expatshire. A very interesting evening!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> You should be proud of it Jo, there is ****** all wrong with being British, its a great thing to be, just as being French is great if you are French, Spanish if you are Spanish... well you get the idea...
> 
> Pride in your country and self is what is lacking and inherently wrong with people now...


I know you're right, but the british race in general havent endeared themselves to on the world stage have they.

Jo xx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> in London. I cannot believe just how inexpensive housing is there now. Amazing value! 21 year old being offered 19,500 GBP basic in an admin role. She might get half that in Expatshire. A very interesting evening!


What?

Inexpensive here? 

You are joking right?


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I know you're right, but the british race in general havent endeared themselves to on the world stage have they.
> 
> Jo xx


I'm not sure its as bad as people think Jo, I know there are problems in many holiday areas and I accept that in many of these areas the British behave worse than livestock, but lets not tar the whole country with the same brush we paint these council estate living, promiscuous half minded illiterate chavs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> I'm not sure its as bad as people think Jo, I know there are problems in many holiday areas and I accept that in many of these areas the British behave worse than livestock, but lets not tar the whole country with the same brush we paint these council estate living, promiscuous half minded illiterate chavs.



I watch too much Jeremy Kyle!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I watch too much Jeremy Kyle!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I honestly feel that a comprehensive sterilization program is about the best thing for them...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> I honestly feel that a comprehensive sterilization program is about the best thing for them...


I have long being advocating that for Man City and Arsenal fans that or euthanasia.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I have long being advocating that for Man City and Arsenal fans that or euthanasia.


I hate football so I couldn't comment.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> What?
> 
> Inexpensive here?
> 
> You are joking right?


I was amazed at the price of property in London. Nadine has been attacking Craigslist all evening and for under 1000 GBP they can get a nice 1 or 2 bed in a decent area. That does not seem any more than I was paying 10 years ago.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I was amazed at the price of property in London. Nadine has been attacking Craigslist all evening and for under 1000 GBP they can get a nice 1 or 2 bed in a decent area. That does not seem any more than I was paying 10 years ago.



Thats what my nephew pays for his flat in North London and I thought that was extortionate!! I pay less than that a month here!!! Mind you he has a good job and shares it with two others

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This is Central London and Nadine and her partner can expect to earn 40k GBP+ Plenty left after 1000 for a quality apartment. 

At her age I was struggling on a measly student loan!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I was amazed at the price of property in London. Nadine has been attacking Craigslist all evening and for under 1000 GBP they can get a nice 1 or 2 bed in a decent area. That does not seem any more than I was paying 10 years ago.


Lots of buy to let landlords left with the choice of letting for less or the bank takes it. There was a time when 250 a week wouldn't just about get you a minute studio flat in Kilburn - not any more.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> This is Central London and Nadine and her partner can expect to earn 40k GBP+ Plenty left after 1000 for a quality apartment.
> 
> At her age I was struggling on a measly student loan!



Its still steep tho!! Actual property prices did dip a little a while ago, but are racing back up again, in fact said nephew is trying to buy now, before they go crazy again!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A luxury brand new 2 bedroom flat in Kempsford Gardens Earls Court 

Blandford Street, Marylebone, London NW1 

Agreed Xose - these would have cost MORE 10 years ago when I was last there!

There was a superb 1 bed, immaculately presented - 5 mins from Regents Park, Gt Portland St etc - 680 GBP!


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Am I understanding this right, you lot are saying that living in London is cheap?


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Am I understanding this right, you lot are saying that living in London is cheap?


I hope they are not saying that - I left London 4 months ago and it is bloody expensive and still one of the most expensive cities in the world. Shopping for most daily products is much cheaper in Spain.

However I do believe what Steve is saying is that property prices are a lot lower than they were a few years back - that is very true. However the property market is nowhere near recovered, indeed I still have an apartment for sale on the thames, and I have yet again had to drop the price with still little interest. I think it will be still some time before London/UK property see much recovery.

(Just realised Steve was having a little joke with his links)

And Jojo where did you hear property prices were 'racing up again' as thats very clearly not the case.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....hang on, are we talking of those rentals a week or a month. My nephew pays 1000GBP a week and thats the going rate for all the flats etc in his area of north london. No question. He's lived up there for nearly 10 years and is fully aware of the deals and prices. Its three bedroom and he shares with two (or is three ??) friends.

I think its extortionate!! As I said, purchase prices dropped a bit durint he beginning of the credit crunch but are starting to rise significantly again now

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> I hope they are not saying that - I left London 4 months ago and it is bloody expensive and still one of the most expensive cities in the world. Shopping for most daily products is much cheaper in Spain.
> 
> However I do believe what Steve is saying is that property prices are a lot lower than they were a few years back - that is very true. However the property market is nowhere near recovered, indeed I still have an apartment for sale on the thames, and I have yet again had to drop the price with still little interest. I think it will be still some time before London/UK property see much recovery.
> 
> ...



I was just gonna say if your apartment near the thames is a good price then my nephew maybe interested LOL. I was only talking to him a few weeks ago when I was in the UK, and thats what he was telling us! He's running a couple musicals up there "Dirty Dancing" and Sister act" and is making good money so is trying to buy, two properties he put offers on went for their (his words) ridiculously high asking prices and he's had up his finances

Jo xxx


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was just gonna say if your apartment near the thames is a good price then my nephew maybe interested LOL. I was only talking to him a few weeks ago when I was in the UK, and thats what he was telling us! He's running a couple musicals up there "Dirty Dancing" and Sister act" and is making good money so is trying to buy, two properties he put offers on went for their (his words) ridiculously high asking prices and he's had up his finances
> 
> Jo xxx


Well the apartment is a very good price imo - it is a 3 bedroom penthouse right on the Thames with full river views but sadly not right in the middle of London but out into Essex (Purfleet to be exact) which makes the price only £215k not £750k 

The property was valued at £300k just 18 months ago so it demonstrates the property price drops - as I said they are not going up in a hurry but no doubt will do so eventually - however without doubt it is a buyers market right now. Wish i was buying in that area and not selling as there is sure some bargains to be had.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> Well the apartment is a very good price imo - it is a 3 bedroom penthouse right on the Thames with full river views but sadly not right in the middle of London but out into Essex (Purfleet to be exact) which makes the price only £215k not £750k
> 
> The property was valued at £300k just 18 months ago so it demonstrates the property price drops - as I said they are not going up in a hurry but no doubt will do so eventually - however without doubt it is a buyers market right now. Wish i was buying in that area and not selling as there is sure some bargains to be had.


Thats what my nephew says, nows the time to buy. London is a vast place with "hot spots" for property prices, so huge variables and different pricing structure etc can be found across the board. He needs to be near the centre... well near a tube, I dont know why he likes North london, but thats where he is and where he's looking.. ish! If what he says is true tho, it should soon filter thru to your area (it usually works like that) and you could be about to sell your place very soon!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats what my nephew says, nows the time to buy. London is a vast place with "hot spots" for property prices, so huge variables and different pricing structure etc can be found across the board. He needs to be near the centre... well near a tube, I dont know why he likes North london, but thats where he is and where he's looking.. ish! If what he says is true tho, it should soon filter thru to your area (it usually works like that) and you could be about to sell your place very soon!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I hope so Jo, it gets kind of annoying paying bills on an empty place


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> You should be proud of it Jo, there is ****** all wrong with being British, its a great thing to be, just as being French is great if you are French, Spanish if you are Spanish... well you get the idea...
> 
> Pride in your country and self is what is lacking and inherently wrong with people now...


I dislike patrioism, flag waving, stereotyping in almost all forms. 

I don't feel British, English, or Spanish.
I definitely do not feel any pride in being English.
I feel at home here because this is where I feel most comfortable, which is quite convenient really because this is where I live!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I dislike patrioism, flag waving, stereotyping in almost all forms.
> 
> I don't feel British, English, or Spanish.
> I definitely do not feel any pride in being English.
> I feel at home here because this is where I feel most comfortable, which is quite convenient really because this is where I live!



Why is it that other people manage to express what I try to say so much better???!!! LOL 

I totally agree PW!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Why is it that other people manage to express what I try to say so much better???!!! LOL
> 
> I totally agree PW!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo,
It took me a few goes, but I got there in the end!!:cheer2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Why is it that other people manage to express what I try to say so much better???!!! LOL
> 
> I totally agree PW!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wish I could sum up as briefly as Pesky, too. But I can’t. 

Steve, I dont think you can really condemn the entire British nation on the basis of your experiences in dodgy _English_ expat bars. I know how unwelcoming they are and I really don’t like them either (Scots and Irish bars are a bit different tho lol) but I think its because a large majority of expats on the coast, specifically, are people who wouldn’t have ever considered living abroad were it not for the fact there was a large British expat community there, and they often have a narrow island mentality. However, I know there are a whole group of intelligent, cosmopolitan Brits in the UK and Spain (as well as us, lol) who don’t fit into this category. 

As to feeling Spanish or not, I think it’s an interesting question, but I feel that the longer you are here, if you are trying to integrate, you naturally take on local cultural habits and expressions, whether you are really aware of it or not. And from what I gather, you have been here longer than most so am not surprised you feel more Spanish. And when I go back to the UK, I notice differences (some I like, some not) that I didn’t before - now being on the outside looking in. But there are some things I like about it (central heating lol) and some aspects of British character I admire too. I don’t believe you have to reject outright everything you have experienced and embrace everything in Spain without criticism in order to integrate or express loyalty to Spain. That to me is not logical, nor desirable.

Depending how long (and how much) we settle here, maybe we will evolve a new identity. Have been thinking about this a lot recently and how I fit in here.
As Tal said, when you have children here its even more obvious, because if they have grown up here, they seem Spanish, and you can feel weird that they have a British passport (well I do, sometimes). My son is typical Andaluz/Spanish, he doesn’t pronounce the end of his words, gesticulates wildly, sighs and rolls his eyes when impatient, saying _Por Dios!_  And he shouts instead of talks, much to my embarrassment. And he’s only 4! _(Dios mio!) _There are things that irritate me here, but there are also some things I miss, although usually more people than things. Still don’t like olives and gazpacho and love curries tho. But I am not Spanish, I am more a mix of Scot/Londoner with Spanish habits and a Spanish son.
BTW, I hope anyone planning to come here and open a bar reads your post, it’s a brilliant example of what not to do!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Depending how long (and how much) we settle here, maybe we will evolve a new identity. Have been thinking about this a lot recently and how I fit in here.
> As Tal said, when you have children here its even more obvious, because if they have grown up here, they seem Spanish, and you can feel weird that they have a British passport (well I do, sometimes).


To me it seems weird sometimes that my daughter has a Spanish passport, not because she speaks perfect English, but because she's MY daughter, if you see what I mean


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> To me it seems weird sometimes that my daughter has a Spanish passport, not because she speaks perfect English, but because she's MY daughter, if you see what I mean


Yes I do. No doubt I'd think it was weird if my son had a Spanish one too for the same reasons.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Two more tell-tale signs 

When you prefer supposotories to tablets I am VERY Brit then! 

When you are acutely embarassed when the French band at the end of the Tour de France play the Danish excuse for a national anthem .....when the winner was Spain's very own  Alberto Contador


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually wrote a long post yesterday on this and it disappeared !!!! so I cant remember what I wrote! 

I dont think its a black and white issue - I dont believe I will ever go back to the UK to live and there is lots about it I no longer like (maybe similar to what Caz was saying - when you are on the outside looking in you see things differently) but at the same time I dont hate the place and I dont feel Spanish because I left the UK and now live here.

Im not Spanish, Im British but live in Spain. When I was growing up I did feel proud of being British and felt lucky to have been born in a "free" Country that gave me an education and access to most things with little problem - it gave me my history, and opportunities for my extended family .... I wont rubbish it now because it helped make me who I am today.... and Im comfortable with how I am ........ In addition Being British and the opportunities I had at the time allowed me eventually to take the decision to move to Spain ...... and thats great! I obviously love the Spanish too because they let me come here!

I suppose I will always feel British - and I wont apologise for that, its certainly not something I am ashamed of ..... but I now consider Spain to be my home - I have taken on a lot of Spanish attitudes to life, mannerisms and outlook .... I always shout for the Spanish football team or sports people ..... and I feel hurt when I read about the bombs like the one that went off yesterday ... it feels personal to me because this is now my Country ..... but Im still not Spanish.

But Im happy .... Im British and I love being part of Spain and the Spanish people

Sue xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't feel I belong anywhere really. We travelled a great deal when I was younger and I often feel a gypsy at heart. I suppose if I was to return to the UK I would feel at home again. I don't consider myself patriotic and I am ashamed of our heritage and the turmoil we have created in other coutires in the past that still has an effect even today. However, as you have probably noticed I will jump to stick up for brits when attacked so I suppose I am in denial concerning my patriatism. 

No, I don't feel spanish and don't think I ever will but then again I don't integrate that much I am ashamed to say. Not for the want of trying I might add but I suppose I haven't pushed it as much as I should.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I suppose I will always feel British - and I wont apologise for that, its certainly not something I am ashamed of ..... but I now consider Spain to be my home - I have taken on a lot of Spanish attitudes to life, mannerisms and outlook .... I always shout for the Spanish football team or sports people ..... and I feel hurt when I read about the bombs like the one that went off yesterday ... it feels personal to me because this is now my Country
> 
> Sue xxxx


I agree very much with what you say - and the final point re the atrocities in Burgos was a much better example than mine re the Tour de France. 

That said, I wonder how many expats knew of the bombing.


----------

